# Is this True About Sea Horses?



## WGPaintball075 (May 3, 2005)

This site says that all the animals they sell are safe to live with the dwarf sea horses is this true like the miniature horseshoe crab?Seahorsefarms.com


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I wouldn't bet on it. Horseshoes stay hidden under the sand most of the time, but when they come out to feed they'll scarf up whatever they can catch, and since seahorses are such easy prey...


----------



## WGPaintball075 (May 3, 2005)

Ya i thought so these people seem stupid even though the mini HSC onmly get like 1"


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

not to mention that there are no true 'miniature' horseshoe crabs --- they get big (12"+)


----------



## WGPaintball075 (May 3, 2005)

I heard they were real are you sure? They actually label them jurassic crabs. I do know that horshoe crabs get big though I caught some really big ones in mexico in a lagoon by are condo letting them go right after of course I even saved two that were badly tangled together in netting.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I think I see the source of the confusion.

The mini-horseshoe jurassic crab is not a horseshoe at all, or even a limulid.

Triops, AKA Opus or Tadpole Shrimp, do indeed only get about an inch long, and usually less. You probably won't be able to keep them alive in a normal aquarium anyway, so lets move on to the horsehoe crab, Limulus polyphemus, which isn't a crab at all, but a creature more closely related to spiders. These are often sold in shops as youngsters only two or three inches across, and they usually don't survive very long. When they do survive, though, they can be a real terror in the tank.

The common names of things aren't very useful sometimes.


----------



## WGPaintball075 (May 3, 2005)

Yea I know what triops are and they are crappy pets that live about 30 days.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

i had 2 horseshoe crabs in my slat tank once. i love em. i live in RI so i see them all the time at the beaches and you can really see them during mating season because they come close to shore.


----------

